
How Reddit is Flirting With The Future of Social News - dshah
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/reddit_future_of_social_news.php
======
dshah
Very useful look at the dynamics of the social news business. This sector had
a lot of activity last year, but seems to have slowed down (in terms of new
startups popping up). But, that could just be me.

By the way, if any YC hacker types are in the Cambridge, MA area and want to
work on a cool social news app (reddit-like, but different), drop me a note.
<http://OnStartups.com>

